# JRE mitliefern



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute,

dürfte ich in einem kommerziellen Programm die JRE mit ausliefern. Ich habe diese ins Setup miteingebaut. Das heisst die wird mit in Applikationsverzeichnis kopiert und wenn der User keine JRE installiert hat, wird diese mitinstalliert.

Gruß


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Wenn dieser Absatz auf dich zutrifft, dann ja:



> License  to  Distribute  Software.  Subject to the terms
> and  conditions  of  this  Agreement  and  restrictions  and
> exceptions set forth in the Software README file, including,
> but not limited to the Java Technology Restrictions of these
> ...




Quelle: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/jdk-1_5_0_10-license.txt


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

Das muss ich mir erstmal bei Google übersetzen lassen, aber ich denke das sollte Okay sein. Wenn die JRE erst unter GPL gestellt ist, ist das sowieso kein Problem mehr, oder?


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Richtig, dann gibt es auch diese Einschränkungen nicht mehr. Aber bis dahin dauerts noch etwas.


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht fertig mit dem Programm.  Nur weiß ich dann das mein Setup so bleiben kann. Und es ist besser die JRE gleich mitzuliefern.

Gruß

Die GPL von Java hat aber glaube ich noch ein Zusatz, damit kommerzielle Software nicht automatisch unter GPL gestellt wird.


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Dieser Zusatz ist nur für das Linken relevant. Für dein Problem mit der Verteilung ist er irrelevant.


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

Das ist mir bekannt. 

Man kann also sagen:

Wenn die JRE unter GPL gestellt ist, kann ich die JRE in meinem Setup ohne bedenken mit installieren lassen.

Danke  :toll:


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Naja, sagen wir mal so: Du musst natürlich dann der GPL entsprechen. Vorteil ist, die meisten Leute kennen die GPL bereits und müssen sich damit nicht mit "noch einer" Lizenz rumschlagen.

Im Groben kann man sagen, dass du, wenn du das JRE mitlieferst, auch den Quellcode des JRE bereit stellen musst. Entweder, indem du diesen mit auslieferst oder zumindest jeder Zeit auf Nachfrage zur Verfügung stellen kannst.


----------



## byte (8. Dez 2006)

Quellcode musst Du nur bereitstellen, wenn Du den Code modifiziert hast. Das werden wohl die wenigsten beim JRE tun.


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Quellcode musst Du nur bereitstellen, wenn Du den Code modifiziert hast.



Falsch. Man muss _immer_ den Quellcode bereitstellen:



			
				GPL v2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. You may copy and distribute the Program (or a work based on it, under Section 2) in object code or executable form under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above provided that you also do one of the following:
> a) Accompany it with the complete corresponding machine-readable source code, which must be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a medium customarily used for software interchange; or,
> b) Accompany it with a written offer, valid for at least three years, to give any third party, for a charge no more than your cost of physically performing source distribution, a complete machine-readable copy of the corresponding source code, to be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a medium customarily used for software interchange; or,
> c) Accompany it with the information you received as to the offer to distribute corresponding source code. (This alternative is allowed only for noncommercial distribution and only if you received the program in object code or executable form with such an offer, in accord with Subsection b above.)


----------



## Knorkator (8. Dez 2006)

Also braucht der Kunde nichteinmal mehr wissen das er Java braucht ...

LOL


Womit haste denn das  und vor allem wie bewerkstelligt?

Install Programm mein ich...


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2006)

also ich mach das auch. allerdings mit izpack. dafür gibts auch nen native installier, der checkt ob nen jre installiert ist. wenn nicht, dann kann man das entweder runterladen, oder so wie ich es mache das jre mitliefern und schnell installieren lassen.


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Berichtige mich, wenn ich mich täusche. Aber izpack ist doch selbst in Java geschrieben. Das heißt, ohne JRE auf dem Rechner startet gar nicht erst der Installer, der einem das JRE drauf packen könnte...


----------



## Murray (8. Dez 2006)

hupfdule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falsch. Man muss _immer_ den Quellcode bereitstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde das eher so verstehen, dass man entweder den Source-Code mitliefern kann (Abschnitt a),  sich aber auch verpflichten kann, jedem Interessierten den Source-Code gegen Ersatz der entstehenden Kosten zugänglich zu machen (Abschnittt b),  wobei noch die Frage wäre, ob schon eine Download-Möglichkeit ein gängiges Medium für den Softwareaustausch im Sinne dieser Lizenz ist.


----------



## hupfdule (8. Dez 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde das eher so verstehen, dass man entweder den Source-Code mitliefern kann (Abschnitt a),  sich aber auch verpflichten kann, jedem Interessierten den Source-Code gegen Ersatz der entstehenden Kosten zugänglich zu machen (Abschnittt b),


Richtig!



> wobei noch die Frage wäre, ob schon eine Download-Möglichkeit ein gängiges Medium für den Softwareaustausch im Sinne dieser Lizenz ist.



Ja, wäre es.

Damit stellt sich die Frage, was den geringsten Aufwand bedeutet. In meinen Augen das Ausliefern des Quellcodes zusammen mit dem Kompilat, denn damit hat man mit der Auslieferung der GPL in diesem Punkt genüge getan. Verschlampt der Kunde seinen Quellcode, hat man keine Verpflichtung ihm diesen erneut zugängig zu machen.

Liefert man den Quellcode nicht mit aus, muss man dafür sorgen, dass man 3 Jahre den Quellcode in exakt der selben Version liefern kann, wie er für das ausgeliferte Kompilat verwendet wurde. Ein ungleich höherer Aufwand. Besonders, wenn man durch einen Plattencrash oder ähnliches den Quellcode selbst verliert und dieser plötzlich nicht mehr in dieser Version im Internet zu finden ist....


----------

